# my boys brought me a lizard on a stick.



## mamaof3tobe (Jan 17, 2009)

i am horrified and saddened that I have to write this, and I am also in desperate need of some wise mama advice. My kids killed a lizard by choking it with a stick. The worst part is, their dad thought it was funny and joked with them about having lizards for dinner. They have no remorse or empathy at all.

Here is some background on us:
My boys are 6 and 4. They are both pretty spirited children, but they have never shown aggression toward animals. My husband is very laid back, but a good guy and an animal lover so I'm shocked that he would joke with them about it. We are attached parents, we try to be as gentle as we can with the boys.

Here is what I've done so far:
When my oldest showed me the lizard, I was horrified. I turned around and walked into the office (where my husband was) and said "wtf?!!!" and he smiled and said he was shocked too, but seemed to shrug it off. I took the kids inside and sent them both to their rooms (which isn't something I normally would do but i was so angry I couldn't look at them.) I then asked my husband to make them lunch so I could come in here and write this. I don't know what to say to my kids.

Thank you


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm sorry mama. i don't really have any advice for you, but wanted you to know that someone was listening to you and to give you a


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

wow- I would be horrified too (at both the lizard and dad's reaction). It's a bit different for us than it is for most families since we're vegan and participate in anrimal rights groups, but even if we didn't do these things I would still be very bothered.

I don't really know what advice to give you, other than to talk with the boys about compassion toward all living things, look at a few websites about animals (how they live, what they eat, et cetera), goodwill any books that you have that have images/words you aren't comfortable with (this varies by family, obviously) and remember that they're only kids (maybe explain that you were so surprised and grossed out that you wanted them to go into their rooms so you could calm down?)..

As far as their dad, I would have a very serious discussion about what you feel is appropriate when it comes to things like this, and maybe let him know that you were somewhat shocked and really didn't appreciate his joke.

I'm sorry though- how ick!


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh, this made me feel sick to my stomach too. But then I remembered when I was 7 a neighbour boy caught a horseshoe crab and killed it and we all dissected it together. It wasn't really done maliciously, just out of curiousity, but I do feel remorseful about it now.

I don't really have anything to offer as to how you handle this with gentle discipline, but I do want to try and reassure you that their behaviour doesn't necessarily set a precedent for future cruelty against animals. Maybe to make up for it / learn from it there's something they can do with animals to empathize with them more -- walk your/your neighbour's dog every afternoon for a week?

I'm sorry, I can't imagine how shocking and upsetting this must have been for you.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

it seems like your sons didn't know it was wrong. i know as a little kid, my mom killed ants and such with a magnifying glass...she's not a sociopath, i promise









she felt really bad in retrospect, but at the time just didn't really realize what she had done.

6 and 4 is really young. i would try approaching it with them more from the standpoint of explanation/teaching, instead of consequences. maybe let them start some kind of worm garden/caterpillar hourse/something so that they are constantly interacting with little creatures and have an opportunity to learn about living things, and being gentle with them. this really isn't an inborn thing at all, IMO.

now your DH--that's another story. i would be disturbed by that reaction too. but then again, men can be a little more flippant about living creatures IME. DH was talking about how he killed a bunch of silkworms with a blow torch the other weekend. *shudder*

i would talk with your DH about the importance of teaching them to respect living creatures, and then make sure you're on the same page going forward.

it's very sad, of course, but i don't think this incident means anything sinister about your sons. they just haven't learned this yet.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh how awful, I can totally understand how much that must have upset you. Don't worry, I truly don't think it's a sign that of any future traits for your children, but you can use it as a learning experience. You can now focus on teaching your children empathy for creatures of all sorts.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure if your DH is a decent man, he's got more experience on what normal boy behavior includes. In my experience, completely normal boys do things like this occasionally and there is a balance between freaking out and thinking that they are future serial killers and completely blowing it off.

And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat.


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

Ew, I do not like lizards, but I think I might have teared up thinking about how painful a death that must have been for the little thing.

I think I would have told them that if they killed it on purpose they would have to eat it because we don't kill animals for fun, we kill them for food, so how would you like it prepared?


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I'm sure if your DH is a decent man, he's got more experience on what normal boy behavior includes. In my experience, completely normal boys do things like this occasionally and there is a balance between freaking out and thinking that they are future serial killers and completely blowing it off. ***









:


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I'm sure if your DH is a decent man, he's got more experience on *what normal boy behavior includes*. In my experience, completely normal boys do things like this occasionally and there is a balance between freaking out and thinking that they are future serial killers and completely blowing it off.

*And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat*.

Normal boy behavior doesn't _have_ to include killing an animal though (or mutilating bugs or anything). I have known (nannied for) a few boys who were on both ends- one ripped the head off a snake when he was 5, another would spend all of his time making 'beds' for our cat, bringing her food/water and kissing her every chance he got (4 yrs old). I def don't think that any of these situations- including the OP's- are indicators of future behaviors/beliefs though..

Also, I have to disagree about lizards not being 'real' animals, and (for me) I would be just as sad about a bug as I would a cat (if it were intentional). Not that anyone else has to feel that way


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

They EXPRESSED no remorse...but they might be feeling it. Bringing it to show you might have been their way of saying, uh oh, what did we do. Not showing emotion could be denial/shock. Or they could simply be processing the experience and not sure what to think so they show it to you, bring it to you for guidance.

I could be wrong, but it's possible.

I too would have been horrified and sick. Now you have a "teachable moment" which you never would have asked for but is an opportunity to impart your values.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
Normal boy behavior doesn't _have_ to include killing an animal though (or mutilating bugs or anything). I have known (nannied for) a few boys who were on both ends- one ripped the head off a snake when he was 5, another would spend all of his time making 'beds' for our cat, bringing her food/water and kissing her every chance he got (4 yrs old). I def don't think that any of these situations- including the OP's- are indicators of future behaviors/beliefs though..

Also, I have to disagree about lizards not being 'real' animals, and (for me) I would be just as sad about a bug as I would a cat (if it were intentional). Not that anyone else has to feel that way









ITA on both.









Not sure what to do about OPs experience though but I wouldn't just write it off as a boy thing and I would have a talk with DH.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sisteeesmama* 
I think I would have told them that if they killed it on purpose they would have to eat it because we don't kill animals for fun, we kill them for food, so how would you like it prepared?

I like this idea!


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

I think you can have gentle conversations with your boys about it without worrying too much. Do you have a museum/zoo/aquarium nearby that have small animals like reptiles in it? You could take them, so they can learn about small animals and how important they are to the ecosystem and how responsive and intelligent the creatures are. Even a good book would work, or Discovery channel DVDs. (For instance, the red back salamanders in appalachia have complex social interactions, where they remember individuals as friends/foes, etc and will respond in a variety of ways for years!) Letting your sons learn about characteristics they can relate to will make the animals more relatable to them, and they will be more interested in watching, not squishing, these beautiful creatures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat.

Attitudes like this about animals are why children develop fears and general lack of care about the earth and the creatures on it. I won't get into an argument with anyone about it, but reptiles are much more complex than the average person thinks. They remember via smell (maybe not by sight like many mammals) and can develop trust, fear, learn things, etc. Just because something is small or isn't furry, doesn't mean it is worthless. Usually the large, furry animals are WAY less important at a habitat/ecosystem level anyhow. And without lizards around the house-there would be a lot more insects in the cabinets!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i read your title and laughed b/c i thought you meant a stick with a lizard sitting on it which would have been rather impressive.

however, now that i have read your whole post i would have been shocked too. it definitely doesn't mean your kids are going to grow up and be serial killers... though if they make a hobby out of it I would be concerned.

i think talking to them about what they did and telling them that while curiosity is a good and natural thing we cannot let our curiosity be more important than the lives of innocent creatures. tell them its ok to play with lizards (and other creepy crawlies) but its not ok to hurt them. if they are already dead i dont see a problem with them poking at it a little bit.

i wouldnt make a big deal about it though. as long as they understand that killing other living things for reasons other then food is unacceptable i think you will have made your point. i dont think it is a good idea for them to dwell on how wrong it is etc. b/c it was mistake, the didnt understand, and they don't need a guilt complex yk?

btw i think lizards are animals but i do think it is different then killing the neighbors cat. if your kids killed the neighbors cat i would probably recommend therapy.. but in this case i think a few conversations about respecting other living things will suffice.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

For a first time thing, I'd be grossed out and sad, but I wouldn't give them any consequences. I'd explain why it isn't OK, and that it killed another creature.
Now, if it became a habit it'd be something to explore more deeply, but I don't see this as particularly concerning.


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

You've had some good responses here...

Lizards ARE animals... and they deserve to live just like mammals do.

They're young. I think that they don't fully understand the gravity of killing an animal or smooshing a bug or something like that.

I'm trying to teach Willow that living creatures deserve to stay that way. We've had a housefly problem here recently and she had captured one in a bug vacuum and wanted me to spray it with bug spray and watch it die. I told her that I couldn't torture it and took it outside where we let it go. Now, granted... a fly isn't going to live all that long and they're a disgusting nuisance (in my opinion)...but that doesn't give me the authority to torture/kill it for the purpose of entertainment.

I like the idea of asking them how they would like it cooked. I'm not a fan of killing for fun, so... I may be a bit biased.

I'm sorry your husband was callous.


----------



## yrina (May 16, 2009)

I think we had the same experience. My husband always teach our son some jokes towards me. Of course my son thought its okay and normal. In your case, it is your first time to handle that situation. Maybe your husband had just a wild joke and wanted to find out what will be your reaction. They want to see the other side of your attitude. Just calm yourself, talk to your kids in a nice way and tell them that although you were shocked you don't want to be mean to them. I know your children felt sorry for what they have done base on your reaction.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

I would be horrified too, but at 6 and 4 children really dont have the best impusle control. I remember when i was about that age catching a lizard and looking tried to give him a bath, it didnt end well







mr lizard drowned, i still feel horrible about it to this day. But at the time it seemed like such a good idea ya know? hot day, hes been out in the garden, who doesnt enjoy a nice bath?

Personally i would get some books and sites on lizards, discus them, let your boys see how incredible they are. And discuss all type of animals, as well as why they did what they did. My feeling it was probably an in the moment thing, and it is done now, the best you can do is try to make sure it doesnt happen again.


----------



## Mama.Pajama (Jul 16, 2008)

This takes me back to when me and my siblings were little and dissected horny toads...
I know it's disturbing to think that your kids would find pleasure in killing a living thing, but I it's just a phase, and your kids _absolutely_ do not have the frame of reference (i.e. understanding) that you do about death- they were just playing like boys (...and girls














do at that age. Because they don't comprehend the gravity of taking a life (however small), I wouldn't take this event to heart, though now would be an opportune moment for you and DH to have a casual sit-down about the subject with your boys. You can use this event as an opportunity to teach your kids a valuable moral lesson, but don't do it when you're angry or they won't absorb what you're saying- they'll just think you're mad.
Good luck!


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

i definitely think a way needs to be found to impress upon them the sanctity of life and compassion. of course just how to do this is the question. maybe helping at an animal shelter or helping an injured animal in someway? i would also probably have asked them ho wthey wanted to eat it. i think that when an animal is killed everything that can be used should be and its still important to have killed that animal compassionately as possible. i'm wondering if your dh's take on this was that your boys where practicing hunting and thus his jokes of lizard for supper? i think your dh needs to also talk to them as his remarks and attitude probably came off to the kids as approval.


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

i think this is a chance for your children to learn about life and death and how fragile life is. just a question, but is your family vegaterians? you should teach them where meat comes from and maybe tell them the next thing they kill they have to eat, a way to teach them that life isn't for wasting. this might be a little extreem, but you might see my point.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I'm sure if your DH is a decent man, he's got more experience on what normal boy behavior includes. In my experience, completely normal boys do things like this occasionally and there is a balance between freaking out and thinking that they are future serial killers and completely blowing it off.

And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat.









: Whew. Perfectly normal little boy behavior, and dad reaction. After all they are made out of snips of snails and puppy dog tails. You could challenge them to catch it instead of kill it. They might find that more rewarding and then you could encourage a bloodless release.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sisteeesmama* 
Ew, I do not like lizards, but I think I might have teared up thinking about how painful a death that must have been for the little thing.

I think I would have told them that if they killed it on purpose they would have to eat it because we don't kill animals for fun, we kill them for food, so how would you like it prepared?

I like that idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 







: Whew. Perfectly normal little boy behavior, and dad reaction. After all they are made out of snips of snails and puppy dog tails. You could challenge them to catch it instead of kill it. They might find that more rewarding and then you could encourage a bloodless release.

right on! and quite frankly, this way pretty normal behavior for me and my little sisters, except that we tried to catch not kill. We had a pet graveyard and took it pretty seriously when something inadvertantly died.


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

"And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat."

what?? umm...YES they are animals...what an odd way to dismiss a whole category of living creatures. obviously we all look at the environment differently.

while i would be horrified as well, i would take it as an opportunity to discuss life & death. it was most likely a bit of a science experiment, just curiosity without fully realizing the pain they were causing.

i would talk with them about how all living creatures feel pain & we need to respect their right to live. keep an eye on future interactions with animals to see if they got the message.

my ds is 2yo & he & dh were outside having this long conversation about the bees that were crawling around on the grass (something sugary had spilled). so then dh gets up & walks away, my son looks at the bees for a moment, then starts stomping them! yikes! but he just wanted to see what would happen. we explained that we are nice to bees so then they are nice to us.


----------



## mamaof3tobe (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who answered my post. Your ideas and thoughts brought me many ideas, comfort, and relief. My boys still don't seem to have any clue about why their actions were so horrible for me. I tried to explain to them, and gave up.

For my oldest son, I ended up using some advice from here mixed with some help from my brother. Jaden has been studying warriors and is somewhat obsessed. He has been begging his uncle to make him a spear so that he can pretend to be a "real" indian warrior. When I told my brother what had happened with the lizard, he responded that we should have the lizard for dinner. Since a warrior would not kill an animal unless the intent was to eat it. This made Jaden cringe, and he hid the lizard from me. Then my brother called and explained warrior behavoir. I don't think Jaden will hurt an animal again.

My plan for Jack (4 yr old) is to take him to the local reptile store. We know the owners, and I feel that Jack will understand better if he hears from someone else.

As for my husband, he still doesn't feel like it was any big deal. He has a "boys will be boys" attitude. So, we concluded that he will just keep his mouth shut on this one, and not condone or punish for the kids attitudes. I guess I get to handle this one on my own.







:


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I'm sure if your DH is a decent man, he's got more experience on what normal boy behavior includes. In my experience, completely normal boys do things like this occasionally and there is a balance between freaking out and thinking that they are future serial killers and completely blowing it off.

And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat.

Um what makes a lizard less of an animal than a cat?? (or a bug for that matter, really). Totally off topic, but I breed lizards for a living. They have very separate and interesting personalities, they have social behaviors and expectations, depression over a lost cagemate, excitement over food or something else they really like, they have needs, tastes for certain foods, likes, dislikes, desires, companionship just like my mammal pets. I was disturbed the other day when I found my dd killing one of the inevitably escaped crickets. She told me it had fallen asleep. I sat down and had a discussion with her about how serious a thing death is and how it is forever. She just did not realize what she had done or how easy it was to hurt something so small. I think a lot of kids just need to have that discussion/experience before it sinks in for some reason.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by sisteeesmama View Post
Ew, I do not like lizards, but I think I might have teared up thinking about how painful a death that must have been for the little thing.

I think I would have told them that if they killed it on purpose they would have to eat it because we don't kill animals for fun, we kill them for food, so how would you like it prepared?
I like that idea!

Quote:
Originally Posted by MovingMomma View Post
Whew. Perfectly normal little boy behavior, and dad reaction. After all they are made out of snips of snails and puppy dog tails. You could challenge them to catch it instead of kill it. They might find that more rewarding and then you could encourage a bloodless release.
right on! and quite frankly, this way pretty normal behavior for me and my little sisters, except that we tried to catch not kill. We had a pet graveyard and took it pretty seriously when something inadvertantly died.
I agree with all of that; of course, I was another little girl who once dissected a frog in the backyard ...


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I do think this (esspecially if it is just once) is a normal but undesireable childhood behavior for some children. They do other gross things like disecting dead squirls, cracking birds eggs found in yard and examining baby birds.

It is time that you talk to them. I agree with if you kill it you eat it.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe this sounds kinda silly, but I would have a mini-funeral for the lizard.

Dig a hole and bury the lizard, and show remorse by example. I.e. you (mom & dad) could say a few simple words like "I'm sorry Mr. Lizard for your pain."

Going to the pet store or museum to learn about lizards is an excellent idea.


----------



## jlovesl (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I'm sure if your DH is a decent man, he's got more experience on what normal boy behavior includes. In my experience, completely normal boys do things like this occasionally and there is a balance between freaking out and thinking that they are future serial killers and completely blowing it off.

And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat.

I agree with you on this. Most little boys at sometime in their life kill some kind of bug , gopher, lizard, fish. It happens and I'm sure you can avoid it happening again just by telling them it's not nice to kill animals for fun. My husband would have laughed it off as well. I would have been grossed out but I doubt it would have bothered me. But don't become an activist for all critters because if one of your kids comes home from school with lice(which they do) how do you tell them it's ok to kill those bugs but not others?????


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SophieAnn* 
Maybe this sounds kinda silly, but I would have a mini-funeral for the lizard.

Dig a hole and bury the lizard, and show remorse by example. I.e. you (mom & dad) could say a few simple words like "I'm sorry Mr. Lizard for your pain."

Going to the pet store or museum to learn about lizards is an excellent idea.

Even as an omnivore, I like this idea. I wouldn't brow beat them with guilt, but I would gently get across that it was simply a cruel thing to do.

Totally also agree with the 'catching' aspect of it; my six year old dd is forever catching and dragging home neighbourhood cats - we just had to talk about how to gently handle an animal...


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ligeia* 
Um what makes a lizard less of an animal than a cat?? (or a bug for that matter, really). Totally off topic, but I breed lizards for a living. They have very separate and interesting personalities, they have social behaviors and expectations, depression over a lost cagemate, excitement over food or something else they really like, they have needs, tastes for certain foods, likes, dislikes, desires, companionship just like my mammal pets. I was disturbed the other day when I found my dd killing one of the inevitably escaped crickets. She told me it had fallen asleep. I sat down and had a discussion with her about how serious a thing death is and how it is forever. She just did not realize what she had done or how easy it was to hurt something so small. I think a lot of kids just need to have that discussion/experience before it sinks in for some reason.

I totally agree. I had some pet turtles as a kid and I definitely noticed that they have distinct personalities.

Honestly, what bothers me more about this is the dad's reaction to it. It is normal for kids to do this sort of stuff, but as parents, we need to step in and explain in an age-appropriate manner that wildlife should be respected. You don't have to be heavy-handed about it, but geez, that doesn't mean you laugh and say boys will be boys. That's really not the kind of socialization I'd want for a boy or a girl. I'd try and get the dad on the same page about reinforcing the idea of respecting nature, compassion for other living things, etc., because otherwise your kids are getting the message that it's funny/no big deal to hurt certain animals.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytolittlelilly* 
I totally agree. I had some pet turtles as a kid and I definitely noticed that they have distinct personalities.

Honestly, what bothers me more about this is the dad's reaction to it. It is normal for kids to do this sort of stuff, but as parents, we need to step in and explain in an age-appropriate manner that wildlife should be respected. You don't have to be heavy-handed about it, but geez, that doesn't mean you laugh and say boys will be boys. That's really not the kind of socialization I'd want for a boy or a girl. I'd try and get the dad on the same page about reinforcing the idea of respecting nature, compassion for other living things, etc., because otherwise your kids are getting the message that it's funny/no big deal to hurt certain animals.

Yep to all of this.

I really REALLY hate this "boys will be boys" line that keeps coming up in one form or another. As if killing things is a male behavior. How would we feel if someone said, "Girls will be girls" to being vapid.

Just because someone is born with a penis doesn't mean they get a set of behaviors to go with it.

Ok, OT over.


----------



## sbrinton (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with a previous poster who said that you have a teachable moment here. It's a great opportunity to share your values with your kids.

I personally don't think it's that big of a deal, but it's worth digging into their hearts and minds to figure out what is going on. Were they genuinely being cruel, or were they just curious?


----------



## esokitty (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
Yep to all of this.

I really REALLY hate this "boys will be boys" line that keeps coming up in one form or another. As if killing things is a male behavior. How would we feel if someone said, "Girls will be girls" to being vapid.

Just because someone is born with a penis doesn't mean they get a set of behaviors to go with it.

Ok, OT over.











Thank you. I was wondering when someone would mention this!!!!!

I think the funeral for the lizard is a good idea, as well as a discussion of you kill it you eat it (if you're omnivores)


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

"But don't become an activist for all critters because if one of your kids comes home from school with lice(which they do) how do you tell them it's ok to kill those bugs but not others?????"

i don't believe that if you choose to kill lice, that means you can't support love & respect for other animals. in our family, we do kill mosquitos, wasps, & rats...bugs & animals that invade our bodies/home...we consider it self defense (obviously our lives are not at stake, but our health & living conditions are). we do not seek out animals & bugs to kill, but if they are taking the first move towards us, we respond.

sorry, a bit off topic but had to respond...


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

You guys are going to think I am awful for this but...
I did kill the neighbours cat! I vaguely remember it. The only feeling I remember is curiosity. I drowned it in my kiddie pool.








I assure you it bothers me to this day. I am the type who runs around rescuing fish flies from spider webs. I literally run outside rescuing them. So your sons are probably fine. Sometimes kids do things and don't realize the extent of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I'm sure if your DH is a decent man, he's got more experience on what normal boy behavior includes. In my experience, completely normal boys do things like this occasionally and there is a balance between freaking out and thinking that they are future serial killers and completely blowing it off.

And lizards aren't really animals, IMO, they are more like really big bugs. It's not like they killed the neighbor's cat.


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homeschoolingmama* 
You guys are going to think I am awful for this but...
I did kill the neighbours cat! I vaguely remember it. The only feeling I remember is curiosity. I drowned it in my kiddie pool.








I assure you it bothers me to this day. I am the type who runs around rescuing fish flies from spider webs. I literally run outside rescuing them. So your sons are probably fine. Sometimes kids do things and don't realize the extent of it.


Aww, you're not awful. If it makes you feel any better, I don't think it's any worse than accidentally killing a lizard.

One time I put my grandpa's dog in a big cardboard box and started rolling it around and around. I thought it was funny to hear his little nails on the cardboard. AHHH! Fortunately, I didn't give the poor dog a heart attack as my grandpa found us and intervened. I really liked the dog and didn't think it would harm him, but in retrospect I'm so glad my grandpa put a stop to it!


----------

